# Need To Buy New Vehicle



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have always loved to drive and I need the freedom a vehicle gives. This was one of the key reasons we chose to live in Subic Bay Freeport Zone. The driving is relatively safe and organized. I drive everyday without worries.

I drove to BI in Intramuros on Thursday, and going to Manila is very stressful! However, when I am outside the freeport I drive like a Filipino, but try to allow an extra margin of safety all the times, and be extra alert.

I like my Avanza a lot, but it is not a good highway car. For this reason I am looking around for a better highway car, and with dual airbags. I would like to drive to Northern Luzon this year, for sightseeing.

We have used Victory Liner several times in the past, and they seem relatively good. I think out of the 4-5 trips we had, only one driver was a crazy one. The others drove relatively well. However, it only takes one mistake to cause a bad accident. We saw a Bataan bus on NLEX last year that had rear ended a car and pushed it into a line of cars 5-6 deep. Not pretty!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have always loved to drive and I need the freedom a vehicle gives. This was one of the key reasons we chose to live in Subic Bay Freeport Zone. The driving is relatively safe and organized. I drive everyday without worries.
> 
> I drove to BI in Intramuros on Thursday, and going to Manila is very stressful! However, when I am outside the freeport I drive like a Filipino, but try to allow an extra margin of safety all the times, and be extra alert.
> 
> ...


Yea, driving over there in SBMA is pretty good with the traffic cops out everywhere. I use to manage the Hungry Marlin resto there and loved driving on base.
I hear about accidents all the time on NLEX and the other expressways. Buses are great vehicles but they won't stop on a dime like a car. A fact that many bus drivers here don't seem to realize till they rear end others on the highway or streets due to tail-gating. In short, they are an accident looking for a place to happen.

Hope you are able to locate a better highway car for yourself without a lot of hassle...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hope you are able to locate a better highway car for yourself without a lot of hassle...


If you happen to see a good late model diesel for sale, especially from an expat, please let me know. Selection is very limited here in Subic.

I'm considering buying new as well . to avoid all the used car issues here, but I don't want to spend too much. I will keep it a long time as long is performs. Chevy has a new MPV called the SPIN that has a similar footprint as an Avanza, but with a diesel and many more features. First model year is not always a good way to buy but they have a 5 year warranty. It has good reviews for the gas model but I have not found reviews for the diesel yet.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> If you happen to see a good late model diesel for sale, especially from an expat, please let me know. Selection is very limited here in Subic.
> 
> I'm considering buying new as well . to avoid all the used car issues here, but I don't want to spend too much. I will keep it a long time as long is performs. Chevy has a new MPV called the SPIN that has a similar footprint as an Avanza, but with a diesel and many more features. First model year is not always a good way to buy but they have a 5 year warranty. It has good reviews for the gas model but I have not found reviews for the diesel yet.


We are in kinda a off the beaten path area but I'll keep my eyes pealed. The local (online) Philippine sale site for all types of items might be the place to look around. Also there are car/vehicle auctions on the road to Cubi Point. The ex owner of the Swagman Hotel's bought many cars and vans there and always had good luck..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If used is ok have your wife put the family telegraph to use, there's always a friend or somebody selling something. Brother-in-law got a great deal on a used Hyundai van several weeks ago that way. I drove it and was surprised how good it was and looked for the price after hearing all the horror stories.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> If used is ok have your wife put the family telegraph to use, there's always a friend or somebody selling something. Brother-in-law got a great deal on a used Hyundai van several weeks ago that way. I drove it and was surprised how good it was and looked for the price after hearing all the horror stories.


Yes, I have put the word out with friends and family, but we don't have any family nearby.


----------

